# Need help with my lab pup!!!!



## kota bear (Jan 4, 2008)

this is my problem guys, I have a new lab puppy. he has kellog breeding and is smart and is doing great with basic commands. he's 11 weeks old on monday. BUT i'm having trouble crate training him. When i kennel him up for the night, he goes into the kennel without a problem, hops in right on command. some times at night he whines when he needs to go and do #2 outside and he does his business them kennels back up. the problem is this, he keeping urinating in his kennel and then he sleeps in it. i have tried to stay up and wait for him to show that he needs to go out or any other sign but he doesn't do anything, he just stands up and lets it fly then lays down in it again. i'm at wits end and my wife is getting really PO'D at the pee smell in the bedroom now. I need some help bad!


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Its going to happen for a while. Pups at that age really have no bladder control and pretty much will just go when they need with no regard to where they are. He will quit with time. If she doesn't like the smell put him in another room. It won't hurt him a bit. Just be persistent and make sure you let him out before bed and even get up and let him out once or twice if you need to. Once he can actually control his bladder it will get way better.

Matt


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

You might try taking him out when you think it is about the right time, it shouldn't take long for pup to figure what to do. If he doesn't do anything don't give up. Just wait and try again a little later. I have potty trained several labs and they will, in just a few nights/days learn to do their business when you take them out. Like the post before, time will finally take care of the problem but doing this might speed things up. Good Luck. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

every 3 hours 24/7 for the first few weeks

everytime he stirs

after ever time he drinks

right after he wakes up from a nap

Keep the crate in your bed room next to your bed so you can hear him get up

also the crate should match his size if its ahuge crate he will be more likely to so this

Aren't pups fun especially in the winter :lol:

Nice breeding though, this should end in a couple months


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Remember that they can only hold it for one hour per month of age. Wish I could say that but I'm back to a puppy's age!!!!!!!!


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

Ditto to the above few posts but if it doesn't clear up soon there may be a chance of a urinary tract infection, UTI.
Only your vet. would know for sure.
Most dogs hate to mess up their kennel.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Most dogs hate to mess up their kennel.


I agree, my lab would go every spot imaginable except his crate. I agree with the otherpost 11 weeks is very young and dont worry make sure u take him/her out often. I remember waking up a few times a night right away to take him out. Dont worry he/she will come around!! Good luck!! :beer:


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I echo bob's remarks. Set your alarm and take him out. Increase that time by 15 minutes every couple of nights. Also, be sure to carry him outside so he doesn't pee on the way.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

all of the above and don't forget heap the praise on him big time when he pee's or does the big one. make a big deal about it, over the top praise! Make him think he is the best dang dog for doing his business out side and it shouldn't take too long.


----------

